# Using HVLP to paint installed trim



## woodco (Jun 11, 2017)

HVLP doesnt spray latex very well.


----------



## XC Painter (Jun 10, 2017)

tunabreath said:


> Any opinions? I won't be masking anything as the carpets will be pulled up and the walls will be painted after. It seems a lot of professional painters are spraying their trim once installed.


Spraying while it's installed is the best because you should be prepping nail holes and caulking the trim to itself and against walls, etc.

Do your prep before primer, (in my opinion). Hopefully you're trim isn't mahogany or something that will have tannin bleed through the primer. If your existing trim is clear coated and you didn't sand through the clear coat that helps. If you get stains, tannins etc that bleed through primer, an aerosol can of oil or shellac primer can fix that.

If you spray the primer on and it comes out decent, you shouldn't really have to sand it, unless you're going for a high end look and feel.

Btw, I don't think an airless pump would be a waste of time or material, but I wish you the best with your hvlp. Crank up the air, thin your paint, etc.


----------



## ron45 (Feb 25, 2014)

I keep mine for pumping up the camping mattress.

It's even better then the original mattress pump.

If not for that I would give it to the kid down the the street.


----------



## RRH (Nov 24, 2016)

Use a brush. You are not going to get a HVLP sprayer for close to that price that that will give a good finish. 

Much less with latex. Expect to spend 500.00 +

Or try to rent one.


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

I'd also brush it, spraying [along with all the prep] can highlight any defects in the trim including putty/caulk while brushing the paint will slightly minimize those defects.


----------



## tunabreath (Jan 29, 2011)

XC Painter said:


> Spraying while it's installed is the best because you should be prepping nail holes and caulking the trim to itself and against walls, etc.
> 
> Do your prep before primer, (in my opinion). Hopefully you're trim isn't mahogany or something that will have tannin bleed through the primer. If your existing trim is clear coated and you didn't sand through the clear coat that helps. If you get stains, tannins etc that bleed through primer, an aerosol can of oil or shellac primer can fix that.
> 
> ...


Like I said, I have a Graco airless sprayer but I really feel like there will be too much waste using it to spray trim.

This HVLP is an electric model, I linked to it above. No air supply.


----------



## XC Painter (Jun 10, 2017)

tunabreath said:


> Like I said, I have a Graco airless sprayer but I really feel like there will be too much waste using it to spray trim.
> 
> This HVLP is an electric model, I linked to it above. No air supply.


I checked it out. I'm not trying to talk you into using an airless, just tried to give a little info. You did ask for opinions right?

I find it interesting how people don't want to waste paint, but are willing to spend $70 on something that will end up in the landfill after a little while. "I figure for the price of the HVLP it can be a throw away."
Not to mention polution and waste during production, packaging and delivery of said HVLP sprayer.


----------



## XC Painter (Jun 10, 2017)

Double post deleted


----------



## woodco (Jun 11, 2017)

I'd bet $70 that wagner wont spray it worth a crap. If it does.... great, but I highly doubt it.


----------



## firehawkmph (Dec 12, 2009)

You can spray latex with an HVLP, but not a cheapie. I've got a commercial setup that I used to shoot a whole house when I built it. Masked off the windows, no finish floors were in and walls were just primed. I could shoot everything in less than two hours, doors, base , casing, etc. but the setup I was using probably cost over $2000 nowadays. It has its own built in compressor on a cart, 2 1/2 gallon pot, 50' hoses with just a spray handle on the end. That's the last time I used it. For a few bedrooms or the like, I can paint pretty fast with a brush and not have to worry about overspray.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## woodco (Jun 11, 2017)

A spray handle?


----------



## firehawkmph (Dec 12, 2009)

woodco said:


> A spray handle?


Yes, just a handle as compared to a spray gun with a cup on it. Here's a pic of the machine I have. It works very well for spraying just about anything without thinning. Comes with different sized needles/orifices. The last time I used it was the last new house I built for my mother in 2003. I wouldn't use it in a finished house. There's still enough overspray to the point where everything would have to be covered or masked off. 
Mike Hawkins


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

I would still call that a spray gun. I've always called the spray guns with cups - a cup gun.


----------



## tunabreath (Jan 29, 2011)

Ill try a small area first. If I don't like the finish, then Ill return it.

Anyone use that new SW Emerald trim paint?


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

How much paint do you think you would waste using the airless with say a 
212 fflp tip, and the pressure turned down? The trouble with those so called HVLP units is you have to thin the paint so much it affects the finish. And as far as tips that unit doesn't look like you have a choice. The SW paint I used for trim was Pro Classic.


----------



## woodco (Jun 11, 2017)

I wouldnt recomend a 212. Its gonna focus a too much paint in a narrow area. I would use a 310 if you can find one, maybe a 311. If anything use a 210, but a 310 would be better.

Is your proclassic the acrylic version, or the WB alkyd version? That makes a difference too. WB alkyds need to be sprayed thinner, and will run a lot quicker. In that case, I would use a 410, even though its a little wide for trim, it sprays the finest, and mellowest spray you can really get from an airless.


----------



## mathmonger (Dec 27, 2012)

I was spraying SW Water Blocking Primer/Finish today with my FlexSpray. No thinning whatsoever. With the fine finish head, I could dial it down dryer than a ghost fart. I didn't mask or seal off anything. It was beautiful. Granted, it cost six times the one that the OP was looking at. But it's not impossible.


----------



## Tyus4 (Feb 10, 2011)

XC Painter said:


> I checked it out. I'm not trying to talk you into using an airless, just tried to give a little info. You did ask for opinions right?
> 
> I find it interesting how people don't want to waste paint, but are willing to spend $70 on something that will end up in the landfill after a little while. "I figure for the price of the HVLP it can be a throw away."
> Not to mention polution and waste during production, packaging and delivery of said HVLP sprayer.


I think you hit the nail on the head there. A $70 hvlp, just doesn't seem like it will leave a good finish. Its possible I guess. That emerald trim paint you are talking about retails for $90/ gallon to homeowners. I've never used it before. Just remember if you are spraying its all about the prep. You will see all the imperfections than if you were brushing. So if you don't want to go crazy with the prep it might not be worth spraying.


----------



## Tbird082450 (Jul 24, 2018)

Just read these comments from last year as I was getting ready to try using a $99 Homeright Super Finish Max hvlp to spray latex (SW Casmere in flat) on bedroom walls. Results were great contrary to those who posted that hvlp cannot spray latex. I used a 4mm tip and had the flow set high. The paint was diluted 10% with water. Hope this info helps the next person looking to use an hvlp.


----------



## woodco (Jun 11, 2017)

I dont believe that for a second! It would be WAY faster and better to use a roller on walls than an hvlp.


----------



## Tbird082450 (Jul 24, 2018)

Woodco, I can't say that it would be faster for everyone, but in this one experience it was way faster for me and the result was a smoother finish than a roller.


----------

